# قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه



## يوسف المطرف (24 يونيو 2007)

*هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي البَرِّ وَالبَحْرِحَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُمْ فِي الفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ وَجَاءَهُمُ المَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ دَعَوُا اللَّهَمُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ (10/22)" صدق الله العظيم. 
هذه الآية الكريمة تحدثنا عن مجموعة من الظواهر البحرية الفريدة وتغير حال البحر من طبيعته الهادئة إلى طبيعة أخرى فجائية ديناميكية متغيرة مع الوقت والقيمة مما يؤدي إلى حوادث غرق السفن مهما عظمت أبعادها ومهما امتلكت من سبل التقنيات، فعلى النحو المعلوم لنا الآن من أن التغير في حال البحر يصاحبه تغيرات مماثلة في درجات الحرارة والضغوط بما يجعل رواده يدعون الله خشية الغرق وما أن ينجيهم الله من الغرق حتى يعودوا إلى غيهم وطاغوتهم وعدم إخلاصهم لله والشرك به سبحانه وتعالى وأن عقاب الله لهذه الفئة الضالة سيكون شديد. ومن أمثلة هذه الحقائق العلمية هو ما حدث للسفينة التيتانيك. 
ومسألة الغرابة في حادث غرق هذه السفينة العملاقة ليس فقط لكونهالحادث الذي أسفر عن غرق أضخم سفينة ركاب آنذاك، وغرق معظم ركابها، ولكن الغرابة في إيجاد تفسير منطقي لحدوث الحادث، إذ كان يعتقد فيما مضى أن أسباب الحادث هو ارتطام السفينة بأحد الجبال الجليدية، مما أحدث صوتا مدويا أدى إلى انشطار السفينة وغرقها بعد مدة قصيرة، بينما تبين حديثا وبعد تحديد موقع غرق التيتانيك باستخدام معدات حديثة وتقنيات الأقمار الصناعية من أن أقرب جبل من الجبال الجليدية يبعد قرابة ثمانية أميال بحرية ( الميل البحري يساوي85ر1 كيلومترا تقريبا)، بمعنىآخر أن سبب الغرق صار لغزا ًعلمياً، وما أن توصل الإنسان إلى صنع إنسان آلي يمكنه الغوص في أعماق المحيط ويمكن توجيهه عن طريق جهاز خاص من بعيد أعلىسطح المياه، وبعد أن تم تزويده بمعدات قطع الحديد، حتى تمكن من أخذ عينات من أجزاء معينة من بدن السفينة الغارق، وتم تحليله وإجراء التجارب عليها في المختبرات فأتضح لهم في استجلاء أن أسباب الغرق لم تكن كما كان يتصور الناس آنذاك بارتطامها بجبل من الجليد بل إن السبب الحقيقي يكمن في حدوث تغيرات فلزية في معدن المادة المصنع منها بدن السفينة، وتحول جزيئات المعدن من حالة الممطولية والجساءة العالية إلى مرحلة الهشاشة الفجائية والتي أفقدت المادة لحظيا متانتها وأن هذا التحول يصحبه صوت مدوي يشبه صوت الارتطام. 
دعونا الآن ندخل في القصة الحقيقية للغرق والتي أثبتتها التجارب العلمية اليقينية. وإليكم بعض التفاصيل المختصرة عن السفينة والتي كان لها شقيقتين إحداهما السفينة أوليمبيك"Olympic" والتي بنيت عام 1910 وتم تخريجها عام 1935 والسفينة بريطانيك "Britannic"والتي تم إنزالها عام 1914 وارتطمت بلغم وغرقت عام 1916 والسفن الثلاث تم بناؤهم في إحدى ترسانات بلفاست بإيرلندا.
أولا: موجز تواريخ البناء والتجارب والتشغيل: 
تاريخ إنشاء بنائها يعود إلى 31 مارس عام 1909 
تاريخ تدشينها وإنزالها 31 مايو عام 1911 
تاريخ الانتهاء من تجهيزاتها 31 مارس عام 1912 
ثانيا تفاصيل موجز لرحلة البداية والنهاية: 
-غادرت ميناء ساوث أمبتون بجنوب المملكة المتحدة البريطانية يوم 10 إبريل عام 1912
-اتجهت إلى ميناء شوربيرج بفرنسا بعد حوالي ستة ساعات من الإبحار وصلت في نفس اليوم.
-غادرت ميناء شوربيرج متجهة الي ميناء كوينز تاون بأيرلندا في نفس اليوم بعد أن مكثت حوالي ساعتين.
- وصلت إلى ميناء كوينز تاون حوالي ظهر يوم 11 إبريل عام 1912.
-غادرت ميناء كوينز تاون متجهة إلى ميناء نيويورك الساعة الواحدة والنصف ظهراًمن نفس اليوم.
-تاريخ الغرق Titanic founderedكان الساعة 20ر2 بعد ظهر يوم 15 إبريل عام 1912.
- تاريخ كشف وتحديد موضع الغرق كان يوم أول سبتمبر عام 1985 وتم وجود واكتشاف الحطام في موقع يبعد حوالي 5ر2 ميل بحري عن سطح المحيط وكان ذلك عن طريق مجموعة بحثية مشتركة من الفرنسيين والأمريكيين.
-إجمالي عدد الركاب والطاقم في رحلة المغادرة من ميناء كوينز تاون بأيرلندا 2238 فردا.
- عدد المفقودين في حادث الغرق 1523 فردا. بينهم 815 راكبو688 فرد طاقم أي أن عدد الناجين من هذا الحادث هو 715 شخصا فقط بين طاقم وركاب، أي أقل من 32% من مجموع المتواجدين علىسطح السفينة.
ثالثا: موجز بتفاصيل البيانات الإحصائية والتصميمية للسفينة:
طول السفينة المسجل 259,909 متراً . 
الطول الكلي للسفينة131ر269 مترا .
العرض 201ر28 مترا .
العمق 171ر18 مترا .
الحمولة الكلية المسجلة 46326 
الحمولة الصافية المسجلة 21831
القدرة المحركة الكلية 46000 حصان عند سرعة قدرها 21 عقدة (العقدة تساوي ميل بحري مقطوع في الساعة والميل البحري يساوي ما يقارب 85ر1 كيلومتر).
- عدد ركاب الدرجة الأولي 735 راكب.
- عدد ركاب الدرجة الثانية 674 راكب.
- عدد ركاب الدرجة الثالثة 1026 راكب.
- السعة الإجمالية لعدد الركاب على سطحالسفينة 2435 راكب.
- عدد أفراد الطاقم 885 فردا.
- سعة زوارق الإنقاذ والنجاة الإجمالية علىسطح السفينة بعدد 20 زورقا بسعة 1178 فردا. أي أقل من نصف عدد الركاب والطاقم!!!.
لقد تم تصميم السفينة وفقا لنظرية السفينة التي لن تغرق وتم تطبيق نظريات حسابات الطفو ودراسة وتحديد المسافات بين القواطع السدودة للمياه، وكذا حسابات ما يسمىبطول التغريق ثم حساب ما نعرفه نحن باسم معامل التقسيم الفرعي، والذي ينتح عنه طول السماح للعنبر والذي إذا ما غرق هذا الطول من السفينة فإن الطفو الاحتياطي لها سيقاوم عملية الغرق الكلي للسفينة. إلا أن الله أراد لهذه السفينة علي الرغم من كافة الاحتياطات الحسابية وأعمال التصاميم الهندسية أن يغرقها في رحلتها الأولى. 




صورة توضح سلم السفينة وكيف أنه كان تحفة معمارية فقد بنيت السفينة مثل القصر وتوضح الصورة جهة اليمين إحدى الساعات التي تم وضعها داخل الكبائن وتوضح الصورة مدىعظمة وأبهة محتويات السفينة من الداخل. 
تفاصيل أسباب الغرق العلمية
من أسباب الكوارث في حياتنا هو الكفر بالله وتحدينا لمشيئته يظهر في مقطع من فلم تم إنتاجه لتخليد قصة غرق السفينة "التيتانيكR.M.S. Titanic "يمكن أن نشاهد أحد الأميرات البريطانية وهي تقوم بتدشين السفينة وتستمع إلى شرح من المهندس الألماني الذي قام بتصميمها وهو يحدثها عن إجراءات الأمان والإمكانيات الخارقة التي تتمتع بها، وعلى الفور تسأله الأميرة هل يمكن لهذه السفينة أن تغرق، فأجابها المهندس على الفور " الله لا يستطيع أن يغرقها ".
ولكنهاغرقت في رحلتها الأولى على الرغم من قيام مصممها ومعه مجموعة من المهندسين البريطانيين من عمل حسابات نعرفها نحن الآن باسم حسابات التغريق وفيها يتم دراسة تقسيم السفينة إلى أجزاء وعنابر بأطوال مسموحة، أي تحديد أطوال العنابر التي حال امتلاؤها لمياه البحر فإنها لن تغرق. إلا أن ما حدث في هذه الباخرة إنما هو شيء جدير بالدراسة وإلقاء الضوء عليه.
ترك الربان عجلة القيادة إلى ضابط أول السفينة، حيث كانت قد اقتربت كثيراًمن ميناء الوصول وعلىبعد سويعات قليلة من ميناء نيويورك وذلك حتى يتمكن من تقديم واجب الضيافة والحفاوة بكبراء القوم من ركاب السفينة، وكانت هذه هي بداية النهاية.
إذ ما أن تبين للضابط الأول وجود هالة من السواد تنبئ عن وجود جبل من الجليد في طريق الإبحار وتبعد عن مقدمة السفينة آنذاك بمسافة حوالي ثمانية أميال بحرية حتى أعطي القرار الخاطئ بإصداره الأوامر بتحويل وتغيير مسار السفينة فجأة من قيمة الصفر إلى أقصى قيمة لوضع الدفة مما نتج عنه إجهادات عصر فجائية للبدن نتج عنها حدوث شرخ بسطح السفينة والذي هيأت الظروف له الانتشار بسرعة الصوت في المادة مما أدي إلى إنشطار السفينة إلى جزئين غرق الجزء الأمامي منها في التو وفي اللحظة بينما ظل الجزء الخلفي يقاوم الغرق لمدة حوالي ساعتين ونصف الساعة كانت كافية لإنقاذ أقل من نصف عدد الركاب بينما غرق جميع من كانوا جهة المقدم من السفينة. 
وغرقت السفينة في مياه المحيط في المسافة بين سواحل نيويورك وكندا، وقد ظن البعض خطئا أن السفينة قد ارتطمت بجبل من الجليد مع أن موضع غرقها كان يبعد عن أقرب جبل للجليد في المنطقة بقيمة تقدر بخمسة أميال بحرية أي مسافة تقدر بحوالي 10 كيلومترات. معنى هذا هو أن مادة الصلب التي تم تصنيع البدن منها كانت تعاني آنذاك فقرا في الممطولية يصل إلى درجة الاضمحلال عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة.
وتصف لنا آيات الله في القرآن الكريم حقيقة علمية مؤكدة عن اتزان وسلامة السفن أثناء إبحارها فلننظر إلى قوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة يونس:بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ: "وَقَالَ ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرِيهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (11/41)" صدق الله العظيم. فالسفينة هي الجسم الهندسي الوحيد الذي إذا ما حدث وأن مال إلى أحد الجوانب فإنه يعود لوضعه الرأسي مرة أخرى نتيجة تخليق عزوم استعدال داخلية يتم تخليقها ذاتيا حسب خطة توزيع الأحمال والبعد البياني فيما بين محصلة مراكز الثقل ومركز الطفو، وهذا التخليق الإلهي يسمي هندسيا باسم عزوم القصور الذاتي لجسم السفينة. لهذا كله فقد وضعت لنا هذه الكلمات أسسا حسابيا لو تمعنا فيها لما حدث لنا من تخلف ولكان لنا شأن آخر بين أمم الحاضر. وسوف نتناول موضوع استقرار السفن وعلاقته بمجريها ومرساها في بحث آخر قريب إن شاء الله تعالى.
كانت التيتانيك هي أعظم السفن وأكبرها حجما وغرقت وهي في رحلتها الأولى على الرغم من تحري الدقة في تقسيماتها الداخلية وعمل أقسام فرعية عرضية لأول مرة في تاريخ السفن البحرية ومن ثم فإن سبب الغرق كما كان يظن خطئا حتى الماضي القريب كان بسبب ارتطام جسم السفينة من أحد الجوانب بجبل من الجليد إلا أن الثابت هو حدوث انتقال مرحلي لجزيئات المادة من حالة الممطولية إلى حالة 
الهاشية. كانت وسيلة الاتصال الوحيدة المتاحة آنذاك عن طريق استخدام جهاز التلغراف "مورس" والذي لا يمكنه استقبال الرسائل حال إرساله لذلك فلم تستقبل السفينة إشارات السفن الأخرى المرسلة عن طريق هذا الجهاز لإنذار السفينة التيتانيك بوجود جبل من الجليد أمامها. فقد كان جعل ضابط اللاسلكي أن جعل الجهاز معلقا على الإرسال فقط دون الاستقبال وذلك نتيجة إرساله لمقالات الصحافيين المتواجدين أثناء الرحلة إلى إدارات الصحف والمجلات ودور النشر آنذاك والذين لم يبخلوا عليه بالغالي والنفيس من البقشيش نظير إرساله لمحرراتهم إلى جرائدهم الرئيسية حتى ظهر أمام الضابط أول ظلا أسودا في عباب البحر عند خط الأفق. 
كانت السفينة التيانيك آنذاك تقترب وتتقدم نحو جبل من الجليد، والذي كان يبعد عن مقدمتها آنذاك مسافة تقدر بحوالي 5 ميل بحري ( أي قرابة حوالي 10 كيلومتر تقريبا). فما كان من الضابط الأول إلا أن أعطى قراره الخاطئ بإدارة الدفة إلى أقصى نقطة تجنبا لحدوث الارتطام بالجبل. وما أن حدث هذا حتى سمع صوت دوي وانفجار أدى إلى حدوث الحادث. ولم يكن يعرف أحد آنذاك أن السبب الفعلي للغرق نتج عن تحول مادة الصلب المصنع منه بدن السفينة من حالة الممطولية وفقد الجثاءة نتيجة انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء عن- 35 درجة مئوية (كان الصلب آنذاك يتم تصنيعه بحيث أن تصل درجة حرارة التحول الحرجة إلى -10 درجات مئوية).
ولما تعرضت المادة إلى درجة حرارة تقل كثيرا عن درجة الحرارة الحرجة اللازمة للتحول فقد تحولت إلي مادة هاشية، والتي ما أن أعطىضابط أول السفينة قراره الخاطئ وليس بالتدريج فقد نتج عن هذا الفعل نوع من الإجهادات سمي بإجهادات الليّ والعصّر ومع سؤ حالة الجو والحالة الديناميكية والمتغيرة من أحمال أمواج البحر وفي ظل تحول المادة من مادة ذات ممطولية الي مادة هاشية فقد أدت هذه العوامل جميعها والتي تزامنت في آن واحد إلى حدوث الانهيار لجسم السفينة، وإحدىظواهره تكمن في حدوث انفجار يؤدي إلى انتشار الشروخ في المادة بسرعة الصوت فيها مما يحدث ما يسمى بالرعد المعدني "****l Bang" نتيجة فقد المادة للممطولية وتحولها إلى مادة هاشة مما جعل الركاب يظنون أنهم ارتطموا بجبل من الجليد وتسبب هذا في غرق السفينة التيتانيك، وكانت هذه السفينة قد بنيت حسب نظرية السفينة التي لن تغرق فأغرقها الله وهي في رحلتها الأولى. 
الخلاصة والخاتمة والدروس المستفادة من حادث الغرق
نخلص من هذه الدراسة إلى أنه على الرغم من فعل الصدمة نتيجة حادث الغرق وضخامة عدد الغرقى فإننا استفدنا كثيرا من هذا الحادث المأساوي الأليم ونلخص أوجه الفائدة في النقاط التالية: 
1)الإنسان ضعيف عليه أن يعترف بضعفه ولا يتحدى قدرة الله تعالى . 
2)اتضح لنا جليا أن أحد أسباب الغرق هو فقد في طفو هذه السفن إلى حد حرج يحدث بعده الغرق. وعلىالرغم من دقة حسابات التغريق وحسابات التقاسيم الفرعية الداخلية ووضع قواطيع سدودة للمياه. 
3)حدوث انهيار داخلي فجائي لبعض مقومات المتانة الطولية أو العرضية أو كلاهما معا نتيجة تحول المادة من حالة إلى حالة أخرى.
3) عدم توافر زوارق النجاة بالسعة والعدد الكافي أدى إلى فقد وحصد كثير من الأرواح*


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه*

شكرا ليك يااخ يوسف على القصة لكن انا شاهدت فيلم وثائقي يعرض احتمال آخر لغرق التيتانيك وهو ان التيتانيك كانت تمر بالقرب من غواصة حربية  وقد تم اطلاق طوربيدات عليها وبالفعل تم اثبات ان هناك غواصة كانت تمر بالقرب من التيتانيك ولكن تم تجاهل هذا الموضوع لأنها تعرض معلومات عسكرية .
انا هنا لا انكر قدرة الله على اغراق التيتانيك ولكن فقط اريد ان اقول ان غرق التيتانيك حتى الآن هو لغز وله عدة احتمالات و لا يوجد على وجه البسيطة من يصر على انه عرف لغز غرقها .
شكرا لك مرة اخرى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه*

شكراااااااااااااااا عالملاحضات والمشاركات الجميله وبالاخر نقول الله اعلم عن اللي صار بتايتنك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه*

أولا" اشكرك أخى يوسف على هذا الموضوع لآن غرق هذه السفينه قد شغل عقول الكثيرين لانه يعتبر لغز من الالغاز التى لم تحل حل مرضى الى الان ......وهناك كثيرا" من القصص المصاحبه لغرق هذه السفينه بعضها من الغرابه بحيث انها لا تصدق ولقد قرأت كثيرا" عن هذا الموضوع وأغر ب ما قرأت .........أنه فى عام 1600 ق .م كانت توجد كاهنه ايام الفراعنه سحرها اخطر واقوى من لعنة توت عنخ امون . عاشت فى طيبه وكان لها نفو ذ قوى بسبب سحرها المخيف .........وعندما جاء العالم الاثرى ( دوجلاس موراى )وهو من نقل   تابوتها من مصر الى لندن ولما ذهب للصيد اصاب نفسه ببندقيته فى ذراعه وسببت له الغرغرينه وايضا" هناك خادمان مصريان كانوا معها قبل طلوعها للمركب قد ماتوا ميته غامضه بالاضافه الى ثلاثة انجليز كانوا  مكلفين بحراسة التابوت قد ماتوا فى الطريق فرست السفينه وعلى ظهرها اربع جثث .......وكان (دوجلاس موراى )قد شكا من ان عين الكاهنه تتحرك وتنظر له اينما ذهب فقرر التخلص من التابوت بأعطأه لسيد ه غنيه فانكسرت قدمها وانتحرت ابنتها والاخرى تركها خطيبها فجأه .........ثم باعته هذه السيده الى المتحف البريطانى فوضعوه فى مخزن ومات الحراس واحدا" تلو الاخر فى ظروف غامضه ......ثم جاء أحد العلماء ونقله لمكتبه لدراسته ووجدوه يصرخ الى ان مات وفى عام 1912  وفى حادث التيتانك الذى غرق فيه حوالى 1517 راكب لم يوضح أحد السبب غير ما قيل عن الجبل الجليدى ولكن بعد مرور 200 عام اعلن عالم اثار انه عندما قرر المتحف البريطانى ارساله للمتحف الضخم بنيويورك انه قد تم نقل التابوت على التيتانك ........ هذا ما قراته فى احدى الكتب و ذكرتنى انت به بحديثك عن التيتانك ...........وشكرا" .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه*

*شكرا لمعلوماتك مكانها الافضل الملتقى العلمى والثقافى ​*


----------



## alhor (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه*


شكرالك على الموضوع يايوسف 

لقد سبقتنى فى كتابة موضوع التيتانك الذى اعد له من مدة واحتراما لك ساكتفى بالمشاركة فقط 

وهذا جزء من الموضوع الخاص بغرق التيتانك تفصيليا ومدعم بالصور كمان علشان خاطر عيونك ياعم يوسف


 عن رحلة التيتانك

تم بناء سفينة الأحلام «تيتانك» في ميناء «هارلاند وولف» في «بلفاست» بإيرلندا، بتمويل ودعم من «بروس اسمي» المشرف الإداري لخط «وايت ستار». 



 

وقد تم تجريبها لأول مرة في الثاني من أبريل 1912 حيث أثبتت نجاحها في الإبحار تحت أقسى الظروف، وبذلك حصلت على ثقة المسافرين الذين بادروا في حجز تذاكر تلك الرحلة التاريخية بقيادة الكابتن «إدوارد سميث» وذلك في العاشر من أبريل من نفس العام. 

انطلقت السفينة بمن عليها من ركاب من جميع الطبقات وطاقم السفينة متجهة إلى أمريكا في أول رحلة رسمية ل «تايتانيك» مما جعل ركابها مسرورين لحصولهم على شرف «أول راكب» على متن تلك السفينة التي لا تغرق، والتي كانت اعظم بناء صناعي قام به البشر في ذلك الوقت، ولكنهم لم يكونوا يعلمون ما كان سيحدث بعد ذلك. 

في الرابع عشر من أبريل 1912، وفي تمام الساعة 40:11 ليلا عندما كانت السفينة تبحر بسلام في المحيط الأطلسي أطلق جهاز الإنذار ثلاث نغمات تشير إلى وجود خطر، تلا ذلك إنذار هاتفي أجاب عليه الضابط السادس «مودي» حيث تلقى إنذارا طارئا يقول «جبل جليدي، أمامنا مباشرة». 
قام الضابط الأول مباشرة بإعطاء الأوامر للمحركات بالتوقف كما اصدر الأوامر كذلك للقائمين على توجيه السفينة بجعلها تعود للخلف تماما وتغير اتجاهها تفاديا للاصطدام بذلك الجبل الجليدي. 



 

استمرت عملية تغيير اتجاه السفينة 37 ثانية حيث بدأت السفينة في الاتجاه لليسار ولكن ذلك كان متأخرا، فقد كان هنالك جزء صغير من الجبل مختفيا تحت الماء اصطدم بقاع السفينة من الجانب الأيمن، لم يتسبب ذلك في إحداث خلل جسيم، ولكنه تسبب في إحداث سلسلة من الثقوب الصغيرة التي شكلت في مجملها فتحة لدخول الماء تقدر باثني عشر قدما مربعا دخلت مياه البحر من خلالها. 



 

انتقل الكابتن «سميث» حالا من كابينته إلى جسر السفينة.وقام الكابتن بإرسال ضابط البحرية الرابع «بوكس هال» للتقصي عن حالة التصادم مع الجبل الجليدي، لكنه عاد واخبر الكابتن انه ليس هنالك أي اثر للتصادم. 

وفي خلال دقائق، كانت التقارير تشير إلى أن الماء قد وصل إلى ارتفاع ثمانية أقدام في غرفة التسخين رقم 6 متجها إلى غرفة البريد، وبعد الاصطدام بخمس عشرة دقيقة غمرت المياه صالة «الاسكواش»، وبعد خمس عشرة دقيقة أخرى فقط وصلت المياه إلى قسم البحارة في الطابق «E» والذي يرتفع 48 قدما عن قاع السفينة، ويقدر المهندس البحري «إدوارد ويلدينق» الذي صمم ال «تايتانيك» أن 000 ،16 قدم مكعب من الماء قد دخلت السفينة في الأربعين دقيقة الأولى من حدوث التصادم. 

تيتانك تستنجد 

ذهب الكابتن «سميث» بعد ذلك شخصيا إلى غرفة الاتصال اللاسلكي ليطلب من مأمورالاتصال اللاسلكي«جون فيليب» إرسال إشارة لطلب النجدة، وكأداء لواجبه قام المأمور بإرسال إشارة « CQD» ست مرات لطلب المساعدة متبوعة بست إشارات «MGY». 

كانت إشارة « MGY» هي علامة الاتصال اللاسلكية لتيتانك. 



 

تلقت السفينة «فرانكفورت» من ميناء بشمال ألمانيا طلب النجدة، وبعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة تلقته أيضا السفينة «كونارد كارباثيا»، كانت «كارباثيا» تبعد 58 ميلاً عن موقع ال «تايتانيك» حيث اتجهت نحوها بأعلى سرعة ممكنة. 

كان الوقت المتوقع لوصول سفينة «كارباثيا» أربع ساعات علم بذلك الكابتن «سميث» الذي كان يعلم أيضا أن سفينته لن تقاوم الغرق طويلا، بالإضافة لإدراكه بأن قوارب النجاة التي على جانبي السفينة لم تكن كافية لنقل أكثر من نصف ركاب السفينة، كما انه علم أن درجة حرارة مياه البحر كانت تقريبا 30 درجة فهرنهايت مما ينبئ بأن الكابتن «سميث» سيواجه مع نصف ركاب السفينة مصير الموت المحقق. 



 

وفي تمام الساعة 05:12 بدأ طاقم السفينة في إنزال قوارب النجاة. 

وبدأ عندالساعة25:12 تحميل النساء والأطفال أولاً في القوارب. في بداية الأمر، كانت العملية بطيئة لأن بعض طاقم السفينة وكذلك ركابها لم يكن لدى أحد منهم قارب نجاة محدد أو انه قد اخذ إذنا بركوب تلك القوارب. 

وعند الساعة 45:12 نزل للماء أول قارب«رقم 7» من الجهة اليمنى للسفينة والذي يتسع لـ65 راكبا، ولكن للأسف لم يركب ذلك القارب سوى 28 راكبا فقط، وذلك لتردد الركاب في مغادرة السفينة التي كانوا يشكون في غرقها، كما أن الجنود الذين يعبئون القوارب كانوا كذلك مترددين في تعبئتها كاملة خوفاً من شدةزحام الناس عليها حينئذ وبالمناسبة، فقد قام ميناء «هارلاد وولف» بتجريب قوارب النجاة قبل قيام الرحلة، ووجدوها تستطيع حمل 70 راكبا، ولكن لم يدرك أحد من طاقم السفينة القائمين على الأمر أهمية نتائج تلك التجربة. 

وفي ذلك الوقت قام أحد أفراد الطاقم بإطلاق ثمانية صواريخ بسيطة الصنع كطلب للمساعدة ممن يراهم أو يكون على مقربة منهم كانت أنوار تلك الصواريخ ترى في الأفق من جهة الشمال ولكن السفينة «كاليفورنيا» لم تستطع الإجابة أو الرد على كل محاولات الاتصال. 

​


----------



## alhor (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة تايتنك الحقيقيه*





 

مرحلة التلاشي 

عند الساعة 15:1 بدأت السفينة في الميل اكثر واكثر حتى أن الركاب اندفعوا لركوب قوارب النجاة، بالإضافة إلى أن الجنود الذين كانوا اقل حذرا واحتياطا في تعبئة تلك القوارب قاموا بتعبئتها حتى تمتلئ تقريبا، وعند الساعة 40:1 وبعد أن أطلقت العديد من قوارب النجاة انتقل الركاب الذين بقوا على متن السفينة إلى مؤخرتها والتي كانت الجزء الآمن المتبقي منها فوق الماء، غادر القارب «سي» عند الساعة 40:1 وكان على متنه ركاب من الدرجة الأولى.

منهم «وليام كارتر» و«وايت ستار» وكذلك «بروس اسمي» الذي وجهت له العديد من الانتقادات لتركه سفينته في حين أن ما يزيد عن 1500 من الركاب لقوا حتفهم تلك الليلة. 

ولقد علل «اسمي» ذلك الموقف بأنه لم ير أحداً من الركاب عند ركوبه القارب، أما «كارتر» فقال إنه قد قام بإركاب زوجته وأطفاله أحد القوارب قبل مغادرته، واتضح في وقت لاحق أن زوجته وأطفالها غادروا السفينة بعده بخمس عشرة دقيقة على قارب النجاة رقم «4» وبعد نجاتها وأطفالها قامت بطلب الطلاق منه. 

تم إنزال آخر قارب في الماء عند الساعة05:2 وبقي قاربان لم يستخدمهما أحد من الركاب. 

عند الساعة 17:2 تم إرسال آخر إشارة لطلب النجدة من على متن تايتانيك، وفي الساعات الأولى من صباح الخامس عشر من أبريل 1912 أصبحت تايتانيك أول سفينة في التاريخ ترسل إشارات النجدة «SOS»، في غضون ذلك سقط كثير من الركاب وطاقم السفينة في الماء، عندما بدأ الجزء الأمامي من السفينة في الغرق. 

وكذلك سقطت المدخنة الضخمة الأمامية على أولئك الذين كانوا يحاولون السباحة في المياه الجليدية للنجاة بأنفسهم، بدأت في الساعة 18:2 أنوار السفينة تضيء ثم تنطفئ، ويروي بعض الناجين بعد ذلك انهم رأوا السفينة تنكسر وتنقسم قسمين ما بين المدخنة الثالثة والرابعة حيث انه قد غرق الجزء الأمامي من السفينة وبقي الجزء الخلفي شبه مستو.

 أما الضابط الثاني «تشارلز ليتورل» الذي كان في الماء ويبعد عن السفينة ياردات قليلة فيقول إن السفينة لم تنكسر ولكنها غرقت بشكل بطيء وغرقت كقطعة واحدة. 

وفي تمام الساعة 20:2 ارتفع الجزء الخلفي للسفينة بعد أن امتلأ بالماء ليشكل زاوية قائمة على سطح الماء، حيث بدأ بعدها بالنزول في الماء شيئا فشيئا على نحو متزن. 



 

وفي هذا الوقت، كان هنالك 1500 من ركاب السفينة يكافحون ويقاومون الغرق في المياه الجليدية، أما قوارب النجاة التي بقي فيها متسع لتحمل من في الماء والتي حاولت الابتعاد عن السفينة قدر الإمكان كي لا تغرق بغرق ال «تايتانيك» خشية أن تنجذب مع السفينة تحت الماء أو يهزها أو يغمرها الموج الناتج عن غرق السفينة، ولذلك فإن بعض تلك القوارب رفضت العودة لمساعدة من كان في الماء. 

ومكث ركابها بعيدا عمن كان يموت من البرد أو الغرق رغم الصرخات والنداءات التي تطلب المساعدة منهم، وبعد ركود الماء عاد القارب رقم (14) تحت قيادة الضابط الخامس «لو» لينقذ خمسة من الذين كانوا في الماء. 

أما قارب النجاة رقم (4) بقيادة أحد أفراد طاقم السفينة «بيركينز» فقد أنقذ ثمانية أشخاص لقربه من السفينة، وهكذا انتهت قصة أسطورة ال «تايتانيك» التي ما زالت ذكراها قائمة حتى اليوم، والتي كانت تعد اعظم إنجاز صناعي في تلك الحقبة. 

أما بالنسبة للعلاقة بين فيلم «تايتانيك» والقصة الحقيقية لغرق تلك السفينة قبل اكثر من 90 عاما،فقد وضع مخرج فيلم «تايتانيك» شخصيات «جاك» و«روز» من نسج الخيال لإضافة المتعة على ذلك الفيلم فقط. 


اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى

​


----------

